# Would you date a person who's parent is a martial arts instructor?



## beau_safken (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok I was sitting around at lunch thinking about something.  

Would I think it would be cool to go out with a woman who's dad/mom was a martial arts instructor?... Ok follow my logic

Most of the time, you don't know how a dad will act when you meet them from the first time or after you get to know them.  Is he gonna kick my *** or just yell a lot or be totally ok with whatever.  There are just way too many factors.  But...

If the dad/mom was a martial arts instructor:

1)  You know you better respect his kid or your gonna get your *** kicked...you know it...they know it.

2)  Anyone that will stick to a martial art long enough to teach it is driven.  So expect a lot of goal oriented talk and such.  <--Big plus to me

3)  You can actually get a read on them because usually a martial arts instructor will be really up front so I would make the assumtion that would be amplified in this situation.

Obviously this is just a continuation of a lunchtime discussion but I thought it would be at least somewhat interesting, so here it is.  

What other ones can you guys think of?  I mean am I really off base or what?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 24, 2006)

I wouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

I had no problems dating a young lady whose father was and still is an avid hunter with lots of big game on his walls. 

I walked up to the house to pick her up. She mentioned her parents were home and wanted to meet me. I smiled and went in. 

I shock his hand, then sat down and asked him about this or that on the wall. He as the strong quiet type. He talked not much, but it was good. The young lady came back to the living romm with her Mom and then we left for dinner. 

No problems no issues. 

I do have a 18 year old niece now. Some of her boyfriends I would scare. They would go to shake my hand and give a limp reaction, so I would just do a nice finger/thumb lock and stnad them on their toes. I would smile and tell them that if hy would shake like a young man I would treat him Young Man. My niece would laugh, and say I told you so to the guy. I guess she would warn them. 

This was not an issue of trying to scare the boys, but to show them some social skills.


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

You're definitely thinking only from the male point of view.

Every single martial arts instructor I've met have taught their kids at least the basics of their art, and how not to get killed, at the very least.

I'd personally feel a little safer. If something happened, it'd be nice to know that I probably wouldnt have to "save" someone's ***, that they're perfectly capable of doing it themself.


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 24, 2006)

I'd have no problem with dating someone who's parent is an instructor.


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 24, 2006)

This is a post I posted on another thread I think you will know my feelings on the subject (but in reverse) they go along the same lines as Rich's.



			
				Rick Wade said:
			
		

> *Re: I'm going to be a*
> ​Take it from a man that has 4 girls and a boy and two of the girls are dating age. You will need a lot of Beer. Here are a few words of advise:
> 
> 1. double up on your training/teaching, practice, practice, practice.
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> You're definitely thinking only from the male point of view.
> 
> Every single martial arts instructor I've met have taught their kids at least the basics of their art, and how not to get killed, at the very least.
> 
> I'd personally feel a little safer. If something happened, it'd be nice to know that I probably wouldnt have to "save" someone's ***, that they're perfectly capable of doing it themself.




Yes, My niece, I mentioned had he butt grabbed in school so she turned and drove her fist into the guys solar plexus. He went down with one strike and lost his breath. The instructor who saw it just laughed and asked her if she wanted to press sexual assault charges against the boy. She said no I think he has learned his lesson. She had no problems after that.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 24, 2006)

to answere the original question  

NO  my wife would lill me or worse


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 24, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> to answere the original question
> 
> NO  my wife would lill me or worse



HAHAHAHHAHAHAHA :lol: :rofl: Sweet!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 24, 2006)

yea you say sweet and i say ouch where did they go


----------



## Kacey (Apr 24, 2006)

I date men, not their parents, and I have never considered a man's parents' jobs as a dating criteria... in fact, I don't know that I ever knew what some of my date's parents did, especially if they lived in another stated.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

What difference does it make?

Consider it a plus, she probably got brought up with fitness as part of her lifestyle. 


oh wait... martial arts instructors.... fitnes... ok, scratch that


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Back in high school, I dated my Shorin Ryu instructors daughter.  Even met her at the Dojo.  

Jeff


----------



## Sam (Apr 24, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Back in high school, I dated my Shorin Ryu instructors daughter. Even met her at the Dojo.
> 
> Jeff


 
Now that's a completely different question... dating YOUR instructor's child...

sounds like suicide...


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 24, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Now that's a completely different question... dating YOUR instructor's child...
> 
> sounds like suicide...



Yeah... one minute horse stance for every minute you where late bringing her back


----------



## Henderson (Apr 24, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yeah... one minute horse stance for every minute you where late bringing her back


Late?  I've never known a martial artist to be late.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Yeah... one minute horse stance for every minute you where late bringing her back



Horse Stance? With him it was more like Sanchin-Dachi!

Jeff


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 25, 2006)

I wouldn't have a problem with it. I think it would be cool.


----------



## Drac (Apr 25, 2006)

It couldn't be any worse than dating a cop's daughter...


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 25, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Horse Stance? With him it was more like Sanchin-Dachi!
> 
> Jeff


 
I was thinking more along the lines of the test subject for new and exotic forms of body manipulation :whip:


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 25, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> It couldn't be any worse than dating a cop's daughter...


 
Ooh Yeah! They are usually very wild and get you into lot's of trouble. daddy always looks at them as innocent, and you as the corrupting force.


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Ooh Yeah! They are usually very wild and get you into lot's of trouble. daddy always looks at them as innocent, and you as the corrupting force.


 
Me thinks we've been down the same road..


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Apr 26, 2006)

I Hope not....My daughter is turning 13 this year and will maybe want to date 10 years from now..LOL


----------



## bobster_ice (Apr 26, 2006)

I would love to date my TKD instructors daughter, She is hot and I think she likes me


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 26, 2006)

Just make sure you can run faster than your instructor and it should be ok


----------



## Drac (Apr 26, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> I would love to date my TKD instructors daughter, She is hot and I think she likes me


 
The Instructor will probably bestow a new title on you "Uke For Life"..LOL


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 26, 2006)

It couldn't be worse than a typical father...  Then again, my dad used to be in the military, my brothers (by the way, were too), all of whom insisted they met and have a "chat"...  Oh yeah-  my dad and brothers own guns, and to say that they're protective would be an understatement of the century...


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 26, 2006)

Well I guess a armed society is a safe society idea might apply, assuming the potential BF wasnt a treehugger.


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 16, 2007)

Henderson said:


> Late? I've never known a martial artist to be late.


 
Some martial artists have been late, like me-for instance. I've had detention several times in high school because I was late for class.

Anyway, back to the discussion: I wouldn't have a problem with dating the son of a martial arts instructor. Who knows, could be cool, right?


----------



## jdinca (Apr 16, 2007)

Uh, I would probably date the mom/instructor, provided she wasn't already attached.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 17, 2007)

Geez guys... with two daughters of my own (who aren't even close to dating age, so don't ask!), I'd hope there'd be an intimidation factor in play...

I really like the idea of making it mandatory that anyone who wants to date my daughter has to go to a few classes... visual cues are much more effective than threats.  :whip:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 17, 2007)

I have in the past.
Sean


----------



## Drac (Apr 17, 2007)

Nomad said:


> Geez guys... with two daughters of my own (who aren't even close to dating age, so don't ask!), I'd hope there'd be an intimidation factor in play...


 
Some of these punk kids just coming up on dating age aren't quick to pick up on visual clues and aren't easly intimidated..


----------



## Nomad (Apr 19, 2007)

Drac said:


> Some of these punk kids just coming up on dating age aren't quick to pick up on visual clues and aren't easly intimidated..


 
Surely that's where learning jiu-jutsu holds comes in handy... intense pain with no telltale marks left... :mst:


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Apr 19, 2007)

I just thought I would throw this in here: "Karate is for self-defense only" (that's the quote but I'm pretty sure it applies to kung-fu, taekwan do etc. as well).
If a parent is there to witness something violent happening to their child, they would have my green flag to defend their child.  If they hear about something bad that happened to their son or daughter and decide to "take revenge" or "teach that ****** a lesson", then, in my opinion, they have failed as a martial artist and need to seriously evaluate their training and look at the fundamentals and what their instructor taught them.  Not to mention any angry dad can come after you with a bat, martial arts or not, and beat seven shades of $*** out of you.  Or mom for that matter.  I think it might be intimidating for some, but I look at it as a chance to get a few pointers.  Plus I have nothing to fear as I am respectful.  Martial artists can't really dodge bullets either.  They're people like you and me.


----------

